# Haircuts!



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2018)

Recent events have got me thinking.

My old banger broke down on the way to the hairdressers last week.

I don't have anything fancy done, just a quick bit of cheap sheep shearing to stop it getting in my eyes and irritating me - which it's doing now as I never got there!

How does everyone go about hair cutting when you're out on the road?
The blokes probably don't have so much of a problem with this one - partners cut with those trimming/shaving devices or they do it themselves? Or a trip to the nearest hairdresser for a short back & sides? If it's long I guess a pony tail does the job, or not...? 

I'm very lucky in that I have wash'n'go type hair, sort of curly and does it's own thing (a godsend for van life!)

I remember having a discussion with Minisorella about this subject a few years ago when I advised her to just let her hair go its own way - d'you remember, Jenny?  Anyway, don't know if she kept it up or not, but with my hair the only important thing to keeping it looking OK is the actual haircut itself. I know, I know! Pure vanity! 

There aren't many good hairdressers around who know how to cut curly hair. At a pinch I could just about cut it myself, but it's quite hard to do and I just know I'd end up looking like a busted mattress! Do you just have to to risk it with any old hairdressers while out on the road?

So, is this a topic that causes problems for any of our full timers and what solutions do you have, if any?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Veet Hair Removal Cream with Aloe Vera and Vitamin E for Sensitive Skin 100ml - Boots



Is that actually what you use for your head, Charlie?! Wow!

Hmm. Make sure you don't use it anywhere else as this old chestnut illustrates:-
https://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3GDDEL1SC1QQ5

Not much help to me though, don't want to remove my hair, just get it cut


----------



## Byronic (May 2, 2018)

Decent electric, Braun or Wahl, plug into invertor only
5W power usage. A quick No. 8 allover.


----------



## izwozral (May 2, 2018)

[

*I'm very lucky in that I have wash'n'go type hair,* 



Same here, I washed my hair and it went!:sad: 

After two weeks my head looks like it has a fringe on the back of it, after several weeks it resembles a matted cobweb on an egg. 
I use a Whal Professional hair cutter at home and my good lady looks for any bits I've missed. That's me done! The money I have saved on barbers/hairdressers would probably buy me a top of the range Niesmann Bischkopf.


----------



## Herbenny (May 2, 2018)

Marie you can buy them kits on Amazon that at least cuts your fringe or bangs as the Americans would say  Least you could keep the front tamed 

I have seen your hair and lucky you there's a lot of it .... It might be a case of going the hairdressers once in a blue moon. I just stick mine up when I'm in the van ...its easier than dealing with this


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> Marie you can buy them kits on Amazon that at least cuts your fringe or bangs as the Americans would say  Least you could keep the front tamed
> 
> I have seen your hair and lucky you there's a lot of it .... It might be a case of going the hairdressers once in a blue moon. I just stick mine up when I'm in the van ...its easier than dealing with this  View attachment 63063



Thanks for the tip, Jac.

The woman in the pic probably paid good money to look like that! heh heh


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 2, 2018)

Hi Gang,
This is actually a Good Point that MSG is pondering,
Obviously it’s not necessarily an issue for most Guys, (we just use a hand clipper), & Some women I will wager, But a Solution has to be found for most women!.


It will just have to be ‘Budgeted l’ for in a Your personal costings & maybe combine it with your 3 monthly ‘Your Day’ a little look fwd too on your calendar for whatever you want to do, Hair, Nails, Peruse Some shops, a west end show, a Night in a Travel Lodge Or Whatever else you want to spend your £100 on.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 2, 2018)

I will add, That My ‘Look fwd too’ Day Normally involves Food, & Tends to be Daily as apposed to 3 Monthly!


----------



## Debs (May 2, 2018)

I have two pairs of hair cutting scissors, one of which is for thinning, and after I have hacked and chopped it a bit, I wear a hat for the next two weeks.:lol-049:


----------



## Minisorella (May 2, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> I just stick mine up when I'm in the van ...its easier than dealing with this  View attachment 63063



That's exactly my hair if I wash and go! People think I'm stressing about nothing but look at it! :scared:

I do remember our chat Marie... and how I wished I had your lustrous curls instead of my candy floss with a good bend! Mine's better if I let it get a bit longer I've found. The great thing about curly hair - even mine - is that it's more forgiving of a poor cut than very straight hair that tends to show every flaw. I'm sure you'd find a decent enough hairdresser now and then when you're on your travels but maybe you could just trim the fringe more regularly yourself to keep it out of your eyes. Then you can tie the rest back if it gets in the way. I would love to see your hair long... bet it's stunning!


----------



## harrow (May 2, 2018)

We cut each others hair and have done for a few years.

Some of the awful hair cuts my wife has had at hairdressers, 

I am much better at cutting her hair than some of those so called professionals.

:idea:

Everyone should try it.

:idea:

:wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> That's exactly my hair if I wash and go! People think I'm stressing about nothing but look at it! :scared:
> 
> I do remember our chat Marie... and how I wished I had your lustrous curls instead of my candy floss with a good bend! Mine's better if I let it get a bit longer I've found. The great thing about curly hair - even mine - is that it's more forgiving of a poor cut than very straight hair that tends to show every flaw. I'm sure you'd find a decent enough hairdresser now and then when you're on your travels but maybe you could just trim the fringe more regularly yourself to keep it out of your eyes. Then you can tie the rest back if it gets in the way. I would love to see your hair long... bet it's stunning!



Thank you, Jennie, flattery gets you everywhere  

The odd grey one starting to creep in these days!

And yours is more than OK! - I think we get too hung up on appearances. 

These days I care even less. Selfish really; the only time I see myself is when I look in a mirror (not many of those in our house) so it's only everybody else who suffers from eye damage the rest of the time. heh heh. 

Am I bovvered? Nah!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2018)

harrow said:


> We cut each others hair and have done for a few years.
> 
> Some of the awful hair cuts my wife has had at hairdressers,
> 
> ...



Right, you're on!

My first hair appt. on the road will be with you if you're nearby at any time.

I asked Neil couple of days ago if he would have a go, but no response yet...

Wish I could take my head off and stick it on a stand, cut it myself no problem then :raofl:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 2, 2018)

I suffer when I'm away as every morning when I wake up I look like a cross between Ken Dod & RoadRunner. The only thing that sorts my hair out is a shower.
Most mornings Phill asks if I've brushed my hair, to which the answer is usually "Yes & it made no difference."


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2018)

Apart from getting it cut the only thing I do with my hair is wash it when I'm in the shower.

I run a brush through when it's still wet then don't touch it again until next time it's washed.

Don't use a hairdryer either. I had one, but it broke about 10 years ago.
I only used it on really cold days if my hair was still wet and I had to go out, so no big miss.

So it's the CUTTING when on the road that's the problem.
Shall have to train Neil, like you say Harrow


----------



## harrow (May 2, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Right, you're on!
> 
> My first hair appt. on the road will be with you if you're nearby at any time.
> 
> ...



Ask Neil again on a dry day and take a chair in the garden and tell him what you want trimmed and how you want your hair.

There are without doubt good professional hair dressers, 

but some ask what you want, then ignore that and do it their own way.

The advantage Neil would have is he does not have to rush, if it takes an hour the first time so be it.

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 2, 2018)

A Business opportunity may exist for an enterprising Livaboard for a ‘Mobile Hairdresser’ To Do it ‘AS PART’ of (Not to Fund) their Lifestyle choice!. 
Low start up cost !


----------



## harrow (May 2, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> A Business opportunity may exist for an enterprising Livaboard for a ‘Mobile Hairdresser’ To Do it ‘AS PART’ of (Not to Fund) their Lifestyle choice!.
> Low start up cost !


Yes good idea.
Do a bit of hairdressing and get some food shopping paid for.

You do have to be in the right frame of mind to cut hair well, but yes why not ?

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 2, 2018)

Well I’m Halfway there Harrow  I’ve got a Bowl & a Retractable Craft Knife !.


Sooo, Who’s First ?


----------



## campervanannie (May 2, 2018)

Well I descided to stop dying my hair and not have it cut again over 2 years ago and I haven’t so now I have long greyblonde hair I just tie it up when it needs a wash so now just have a dead end trim now and again


----------



## Nabsim (May 2, 2018)

I don’t see the problem, wherever you go there will be hairdressers so just use one of them, or am I missing something?

Myself I think it must be 15 years or more since I had a haircut, it’s longer than anyone I know


----------



## Byronic (May 2, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> I don’t see the problem, wherever you go there will be hairdressers so just use one of them, or am I missing something?



Johnny foreignaland, language misunderstanding fears. Go in thinking you've ordered up a light clip, blue rinse perm, and exit with a 2 way Mohican.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 2, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Apart from getting it cut the only thing I do with my hair is wash it when I'm in the shower.
> 
> I run a brush through when it's still wet then don't touch it again until next time it's washed.
> 
> ...



Buy him a pudding basin & a sharp pair of scissors.


----------



## Robmac (May 2, 2018)

The only problem I have is that I keep running out of platinum hair dye.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 2, 2018)

Mine is easy, a quick once over with a No1 setting on a rechargeable hair and beard trimmer, Maggy cuts her own on the sides and I cut the back for her but we only do this if no other option, there is a good hairdresser locally that you can walk in without an appointment and sit in a short queue, the hairdressers are self employed and rent the chair and they all do exactly what you ask for, when we are away from home a quick search finds a college with a hairdressing course that you can book in for a cut, if you specify a 3rd year student they do a good job for a few pounds


----------



## rockape (May 2, 2018)

Bit of  a long story, but I will keep it short, whilst serving in the RAF I had 3 haircuts in one day, on the last one I was marched under escort to the station barber and watched over and had to pay for the privilege. Used to rebel as sideboards should also be level with the eye.
Prefer it shorter now , strangely I've just had a haircut in Split, Croatia for 50 Kuna (£6) .
That was an old fashioned barbers.


----------



## Asterix (May 2, 2018)

I went to a hairdresser last week,first time in about six years,I said to the woman that their industry would collapse if all her customers were like me. I really can't be arsed getting it cut,if something is getting in the way I just chop it off. It's rare for me to wash it as well, maybe twice a year.


----------



## izwozral (May 2, 2018)

Asterix said:


> I went to a hairdresser last week,first time in about six years,I said to the woman that their industry would collapse if all her customers were like me. I really can't be arsed getting it cut,if something is getting in the way I just chop it off. It's rare for me to wash it as well maybe twice a year.



Friend of mine hasn't washed his hair in the last twenty years or so, he wears it long and is a nice silky silver/grey. He says that for a few weeks of not washing it, it looked oily and messy but as the weeks went on it started to become what it is today - a nice head of hair.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Friend of mine hasn't washed his hair in the last twenty years or so, he wears it long and is a nice silky silver/grey. He says that for a few weeks of not washing it, it looked oily and messy but as the weeks went on it started to become what it is today - a nice head of hair.


My dad tried that once. He managed 8 weeks before my mother put her foot down. He always said it would have worked if he'd gone a bit longer! :lol-053:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> I don’t see the problem, wherever you go there will be hairdressers so just use one of them, or am I missing something?
> 
> Myself I think it must be 15 years or more since I had a haircut, it’s longer than anyone I know





Byronic said:


> Johnny foreignaland, language misunderstanding fears. Go in thinking you've ordered up a light clip, blue rinse perm, and exit with a 2 way Mohican.




... and not just overseas, either! Apart from the fact that a lot of established hairdressers can charge an arm & a leg for a 2 minute haircut, I've been to English hairdressers in the distant past who've made a pig's ear of it - and that's a difficult thing to do cos curly is fairly forgiving, well mine is anyway! At the risk of being sexist, you men don't have the same problem as us women!


----------



## Byronic (May 2, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Friend of mine hasn't washed his hair in the last twenty years or so, he wears it long and is a nice silky silver/grey. He says that for a few weeks of not washing it, it looked oily and messy but as the weeks went on it started to become what it is today - a nice head of hair.



Careful now, much male barnet admiration there, the wife might be watching


----------



## n brown (May 2, 2018)

as a slaphead , i can't be bothered to read through all this hairy talk , but i do remember meeting a girl who funded her travels by haircutting on any collection of campers. these snowbirds get bore and even if they don't need it, they'll have a cut. she did very well out of it , so may be worth taking a course if you want a travelling earner with very few tools to carry


----------



## Herbenny (May 2, 2018)

one of my lads is a barber and charges £16.00 at haircut and is completely flat out all day everyday 

He done my hair once when I nagged him, I got a crackin short back and side and a beard trim


----------



## jeanette (May 2, 2018)

I have mine short now and have had for a few years I used to have long straight hair now it’s short and spiked but fine so I just have to wash and go!


----------



## Tezza33 (May 2, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> [ At the risk of being sexist, you men don't have the same problem as us women!


If you cut your hair the same as mine you would have no problems either


----------



## Byronic (May 2, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> .. At the risk of being sexist, you men don't have the same problem as us women!




You are kidding. Since the 60s, at least, many men have made it a 'problem'
particularly when young taking inordinate time and care over their haircut 
and styling. D.As, quiffs, Beatle cuts, Boston neck, tapered Neck etc. Had to be 
just right, fussier than the girls. My experiences were London founded, so things 
might have differed elsewhere in the country. A Greek hairdresser in Wardour St. 
got mine wrong, upset? You bet I was, demanded my money back and got immediate 
remedial attention somewhere else!
Much same the story with clothes. We'd do just about anything to get the birds.
Nowadays I couldn't give an ff. even wear jeans in old age!


----------



## 5andy (May 2, 2018)

Our last two haircuts have been in Spain, and most recently in Porta Maurizio in Italy. Both haircuts have been two of the best ever, by conincidence both 10€ each, and particularly in Italy, the hairdresser could speak no English whatsoever ever.


----------



## Nabsim (May 2, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ... At the risk of being sexist, you men don't have the same problem as us women!



Dunno about that I have the longest hair in the office, it’s down to my bum, I reckon you ladies faff about too much. Wash it, condition it then towel dry and brush it :raofl::banana::raofl::banana:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Dunno about that I have the longest hair in the office, it’s down to my bum, I reckon you ladies faff about too much. Wash it, condition it then towel dry and brush it :raofl::banana::raofl::banana:



Blinky show orf! Piccie to prove? ey? ey? 

You've posted that to pee off the slap heads on here, you bad boy!! :hammer:  :raofl:

Anyway, *I* certainly don't faff about with my hair, thank you very much


----------



## Caz (May 2, 2018)

It's one of the reasons I have had long hair most of my life, I'd rather go to the dentist than a hairdresser. When I have worn it short it has needed a trim every month. Long can go 12 - 18 months between cuts. And often does.


----------



## Herbenny (May 2, 2018)

I'm not happy about the grey kicking in and do have to get it done every eight weeks which cost me £30 ish ... I have a hairdresser over and I think that's s good price considering my last trip to the hairdressers for cut and colour was £180 ....I swore then never again.. that's a lot of fuel money !!


----------



## Asterix (May 2, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Friend of mine hasn't washed his hair in the last twenty years or so, he wears it long and is a nice silky silver/grey. He says that for a few weeks of not washing it, it looked oily and messy but as the weeks went on it started to become what it is today - a nice head of hair.



I never truly wash my hair,rather a quick rinse if I've been doing something particularly dusty or dirty,washing with shampoo,soap etc is the worst thing you can do as it strips out the natural oils which keep hair clean. The entire hair care industry just seems like a massive con,they sell something to wash hair,then sell something else to repair the damage they caused in the first place,then the vicious cycle continues while they simultaneously wreck your hair and empty your wallet.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Much same the story with clothes. We'd do just about anything to get the birds.
> Nowadays I couldn't give an ff. *even wear jeans in old age!*



Whaaaaaat!  :scared: :scared: :scared: :lol-061:

Bet you were a mod!


----------



## Nabsim (May 2, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Blinky show orf! Piccie to prove? ey? ey?
> 
> You've posted that to pee off the slap heads on here, you bad boy!! :hammer:  :raofl:
> 
> Anyway, *I* certainly don't faff about with my hair, thank you very much



Ha ha, I am a slap head on top but can still sit on it, did have a real long beard but got fed up with that and chopped it off. Its always me taking the pics so not got anything recent that shows length of hair but will put one up when I get one


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 2, 2018)

Nothing wrong with being a So say ‘Slap Head’,
On Hot Days I Put Sun Screen On it, On Cold Days I pull he Hairs from my Back up a bit Further to Cover it.

Yep Best of Both really!.

& I DAREN'T Grow a Beard, HEAVENS NO !.
I wouldn’t know what way up to put my Head on in the Morning!.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 2, 2018)

Sooo MSG, 
With all this ‘Lengthy’ advice What are you going to do about your Flowing Locks


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2018)

I knew a guy in Derbyshire, biker friend, had long blonde hair looked like a viking.

When he took his top off he was completely covered all over in thick, soft blonde hair - and I mean completely! - all over Back, front, arms, legs ... hey, stop it! I certainly don't know about anywhere else, only saw him stripped off *during the day* when it was *hot* in *lots of company*  

Now *that's* hirsute. He was just like a human teddy bear - amazing!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Sooo MSG,
> With all this ‘Lengthy’ advice What are you going to do about your Flowing Locks



Take my chances, I guess. It's not really a biggie. If I get the occasional bad haircut on the road so what, it'll grow again.

Anyway, Neil might become very adept with the hairdressing scissors as we go along  

PS mr brown's suggestion about doing a quick hairdressing course is a pretty good idea. Funny enough I've always fancied having a go at it.


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 2, 2018)

Separate shears for Dog and James.

I used to have a Pulp Fiction power bob when I worked.  No way would I have found anyone capable of cutting as Robert did (a half French and half Italian Edward Scissorhands ... I used to drive to Kingston on Thames from Bristol to see him!). So when we started travelling I let it grow ... hair chop every 10 months now.

Have decided that I LIKE long hair ... wear it long when clean.  Plaits, tied back etc.  Only thing at don’t like is the long hairs clogging the shower drain etc.

BUT NOT PREPARED to go grey yet!  Three years ago my local hairdresser, who did the colour, sold me a load of product, which I now get off the Internet.  James dons pinny and rubber gloves and does a half decent job.

Have seen hairdressers on aires in Spain and Portugal offering their services, but everyone I spoke to said it was a bad cut!  Think it must’ve been that bowl and scalpel.


----------



## Bossangel (Jun 9, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Recent events have got me thinking.
> 
> My old banger broke down on the way to the hairdressers last week.
> 
> ...



Yesterday I bought some clippers and plugged them into the inverter. So cut it myself.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 9, 2018)

I don’t need barbers or cuts, it just pulls out with the brush


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 12, 2018)

All you need is a comb with a spirit level in it.




Oh, and a set of clippers.

Rae & Ann


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 12, 2018)

6 pages on topic. is this thread going to brake all records  .,more important did you get. Your ride fixed .as for hair removal I have a monthly SBC..:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Byronic (Jun 12, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> 6 pages on topic. is this thread going to brake all records  .,more important did you get. Your ride fixed .as for hair removal I have a monthly SBC..:scared::scared::scared:



Most members on here with hair, seem to be one of 50 shades of grey, should be combined with the grey waste threads,
then submitted to the Guinness Book of Grey Thread Records.


----------



## harrow (Jun 12, 2018)

I cut my wife's hair yesterday and she cut mine.

It was boiling hot but we found a spot in the shade outside so all the cut off hair was being collected by the birds to build their nests.

Marie have you thought anymore about cutting your own hair, it's well worth a try and if you cut it outside there is no mess.

Give it a go !


----------



## wildebus (Jun 12, 2018)

Trip Advisor has posted reviews on all sorts of businesses people have tried when away from home so maybe there are Hairdresser reviews as well on there? At least it might help steer you away from the dodgier ones?


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 13, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> All you need is a comb with a spirit level in it.
> 
> View attachment 64290
> 
> ...



Okay I have resisted as long as I can, please explain proper use of this implement Rae


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 13, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Okay I have resisted as long as I can, please explain proper use of this implement Rae



I suspect its to get a perfectly flat top but see so many problems with that haha


----------



## harrow (Jun 13, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Okay I have resisted as long as I can, please explain proper use of this implement Rae


It's to get your fridge level


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 13, 2018)

Our leader has a happy new haircut *


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 13, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 64357
> 
> Our leader has a happy new haircut *



Who did that, if he lets us know we can form a gang and go and get them back


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 13, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Who did that, if he lets us know we can form a gang and go and get them back



We did try to persuade him into growing a ponytail like yours


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 13, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 64357
> 
> Our leader has a happy new haircut *



It's a syrup!


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 13, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> We did try to persuade him into growing a ponytail like yours



If I had hair Annie I would have a mohican, its one of the things I always wanted but by the time I decided I did it was too late. At one point I almost did a reverse mohican like Keith Flint had (Prodigy singer) but wasn't the same


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 13, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> I suspect its to get a perfectly flat top but see so many problems with that haha



Hello Nabs,
You are correct, you little tease, you knew all along: the only problem is getting the rest of the body straight underneath it :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## silverweed (Jun 13, 2018)

For the ladies, next time you feel you have had a good hair cut why not take a load of close up photos. You can then show them to the new hairdresser, it will at least go some way to show what you want especially if you don’t have the right language skills to explain when abroad. I spent years trying to get my hair to do what I wanted as it is fine and curly almost like baby hair. I then after many years saw the light and now do what my hair wants. I don’t possess a comb or a brush but when hair is wet I run my fingers through it to detangle and then just rough it up. All the curls kick in. Should have done it years ago. 
What really gets up my nose is that my husband pays £12 for a cut. I go to hairdresser, use my own wash as I do not use shampoo, get it cut and leave with wet hair as it has to be naturally dried and I pay £40. It’s is a great big con. When we were in swanage we both had our hair cut in the same place. Sprayed with water and cut. He paid £8 and I payed £25 yet mine was a lot quicker than his as being curly she did not have to spend time getting it all aligned. As I said a great big con


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 13, 2018)

I wanted a mullet but barber said best he could do was a guppy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 13, 2018)

Harrow, I did cut the top while stuck at home without a set of wheels. Neil was too scared to have a go!

It is tricky, but OK for emergencies. 

Jury's still out on whether I should let Neil cut it next time or not - he can't even cut a loaf of bread straight! rofl 

Poor lad is probably too scared to try


----------



## harrow (Jun 13, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Harrow, I did cut the top while stuck at home without a set of wheels. Neil was too scared to have a go!
> 
> It is tricky, but OK for emergencies.
> 
> ...


Years ago some of the hair dressing sets used to be sold with video cassettes with films of how to cut hair, but now with the likes of youtube there is so much video 

material that you can have a look at,

Good Luck.


----------



## jann (Jun 13, 2018)

Leave your last hair cut until the day before you go and ask for extra short cut!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 13, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Who did that, if he lets us know we can form a gang and go and get them back



[video=youtube_share;RH7Ze1t7b04]https://youtu.be/RH7Ze1t7b04[/video]

Sorry Phil, couldn't help myself.

Rae & Ann


----------

